# Snail is in "time out" until it eats...



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

My poor little (mystery) snail... its the baby of the tank and gets shoved around all over the place. Poor thing never really gets any real food. Also, I'm really struggling to get the hardness in my tank up so it _needs_ to eat (home made snail jello!) to be able to deal with the fissure in its shell. The other snail is clever (and much bigger) and comes up to the top of the tank to eat the fish food (I drop some on its face when I'm able)

I set up a breeder net to keep the big fish out while the little guy has a chance to eat. Hopefully if I can do this about once a day it'll start being able to repair its shell. I wont lie though, I'm starting to think a patch job might be in order 

Any tips on how to up the calcium in the water? I never saw much of a difference when I had some cuttlefish in the filter, but I'm going back to scraping some cuttlefish powder into the tank in hopes that it will help somewhat...


----------

